# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  need killie assistance quick! speedy response needed

## neb123

i just got back from vacation and aparantly there was a power outage, the lights over my planted fp gardneri nsukka tank have been off for somewhere around four days and all the plants are dead, ive removed the gardneri and put them in a small holding tank with water from another killie tank, i dont really have time to go get more plants any time soon, but i have a planted 10g tank for some epp annulatus, i have two trios of ann in this tank, can i put my trio of nsukka in this tank with them or willl these guys fight with eachother? im thinking it should be ok since they are diff genus but im not positive? anyways i need a quick response, any suggestion is great thanks!

----------


## keehoe

Hi, in nature, big fish feed on small fish. It is always true except vegetarian.
If really no place to put, you can always pack them into plastic bag with less/ no feeding.

----------


## Scott_sg

I would imagine that the _F. gardneri_ would quickly eat the _E. annulatus_. Suprised your plants died so fast, but I would not panic. Just clean up the original tank and put them back in and get plants when you can.

Scott.

----------

